# Decorative Trim for top of garage doors



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'd like to install on the top of my garage doors, (two side by side single doors) decorative trim.

I can copy my neighbor's design.

My questions: 

What type of wood do I use? 

Are there plans available that I can look at to get other ideas? 

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wso,
Post some pics so we can see what you have in mind. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Sometimes that decorative trim around garage & windows is actually a foam product. A picture would help.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like the opening is wraped in aluminum.

Is the head foam......or is it wood?

That would be easily enough created out of cedar and a pine crown moulding *by someone with some trim skills.*

If you dont have the skills, you might want to look into a foam product.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I can make it. So the large piece would be cedar with pine trim. Painted.

I need to install over existing vinyl siding. Any concerns here? I'll use spacers to ensure it is perpendicular?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is what I would use.

Siding should really be cut back so head can be flashed properly.

Vinyl is very easy to work with.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I would make sure the water would drain out of that. If it collects water behind that crown you could have a big rot problem in the future.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok cut vinyl away. Aluminum flashing on top. On sides just silicone?

Can the top be flat as long as I keep up the paint every five years?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Depending on age of structure, might be house wrap under siding.

If not you could use tar paper.

Top can be flat, but I would pitch the flashing just a hair.

Back caulk J-channel to head sides.

You can hold crown returns 1-1/16" shy so you dont have to try and channel around that. :yes:


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

House is 14 years old so I assume a tyvek material. So I don't need tar paper?

Sorry, I don't understand these two items, can you explain them please?

Back caulk J-channel to head sides. 

You can hold crown returns 1-1/16" shy so you dont have to try and channel around that. :yes:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you have Tyvek or other, that is sufficient.

Normally when I build a garage/window head, the first layer is rectangular shaped.........Easy to flash and channel.

All other protruding layers will be heald 1 1/16" short to allow the J-channel to pass by.

Lay a bead of caulk on your channel where it meets the head.............that is your vertical seal.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you I think I have it now

First layer is the top layer

All other protruding layers are underneath top layer, 1 1/16 shorter

Caulk on j channels only on vertical sides, not needed on top due to flashing/j channel combo.

Stainless or exterior screws to install unit to garage. Can I just use nail gun brads to attach trim pieces?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nailing is fine.

caulk all seams and nail holes before painting. :thumbsup:


----------



## thomaswore (Jul 8, 2010)

Vinyl is one of the most popular maintenance-free siding materials for new construction. vinyl requires no paint.


----------



## infotechproximity9 (Jul 8, 2010)

please friends tell me the best wood i have to use for my garage door...

if not you could use tar paper.

Top can be flat, but I would pitch the flashing just a hair.

Back caulk J-channel to head sides.
_______________________________
 Used Auto Parts  |  Used Car Parts


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....:blink:


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Scott


----------

